# Reputable breeder in the tri-state area?



## NewlyHavanese

Hi! 

I am looking to add a Havanese to my family. I know that finding the right breeder is very important, but am not quite sure where to find one. I have checked out the Havanese Club of America's breeder list, and gained a few leads there, but how can you tell if you have found a good breeder? Has anyone had experience with Devita Havanese, Compo Havanese, or Viva Havanese? What questions should I ask when contacting a breeder? What types of things should I look for when I visit the home? Any help is greatly appreciated. Also if you know a reliable breeder please let me know! I am very new to this process.


----------



## Pattie

Check them all out. As members of HCA, members/breeders agree to a Code of Ethics. Health testing is most important in my opinion.


----------



## myyuppypuppy

*Devita and Viva Havanese*

Hi, I think most would consider me a reputable havanese breeder :O) and maybe even a fairly well known one and I personally would very much tell you to talk with Claudia at Devita Havanese or Ruthellen at Viva Havanese. Off the top of my head I do not know COmpo, but if I looked them up and they showed, I probably do.

I will say though, I have never been to either breeders home, but I have entrusted the care of my dogs to Ruthellen on a number of occasions.

If all else fails I hand deliver puppies to Newyork/Connecticut ALL the time...

Hope this helps,
Janet from Yuppy Puppy Havanese


----------

